# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  من يعرف الشيخ: صالح العصيمي؟

## ابوهشام صوان

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اريد ترجمة للشيخ "صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي" ادهشتني صدق نبرات صوته و انا اسمعه لاول مرة

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

وعليكم السلام إليك هذه الترجمة ....اسمه ونسبة ومولدة
هو الشيخ المحدث المسند صالح بن عبد الله بن حمد العصيمي أبو عمرو وينحدر الشيخ الفاضل من قبيلة عتيبة أحد قبائل جزيرة العرب. ولد في الرياض سنه 1391 بعد الهجره ولا زال يسكن فيها. 
علمه
أجتهد الشيخ في طلب العلم منذ شبابه وسافر في الطلب إلى كثير من البلدان مثل الهند ومصر والمغرب وسوريا وهو من محدثي نجد والمسندين والمحققين فهو صاحب سنة ومسند كبير ولقب بمسند الديار النجدية رحل في سائر الأقطار والتقى بأهل الحديث رواية وسمع منه المطولات وممن بزَّ أقرانه وفاقهم زاده الله علماً وفقهاً ومعه اجازة في عدة قراءات حيث رحل إلى مصر والشام وقرأ على بعض علمائها مما يدل على تنوع معارفه والشيخ عالم متفنن رحالة واسع الرحلة عجيب الحافظة، وليس له همٌّ إلا العلم، درس العلم على كثير من علماء المملكة الكبار وله علاقة قوية بالشيخ بكر أبو زيد وله علاقة بغيره من هيئة كبار العلماء، وكذلك تلمذ للشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل طويلا، ولا زال، حورب من قبل أهل البدع والمتصوفة خصوصا، لأجل إخفاء المشايخ المسندين عنه ومع ذلك وفقه الله في كثير واطلع على ما لم يطلعوا عليه، وله عناية بالقراءات وقد حصل على الإجازة بالعشر ثم الأربع الزوائد. والشيخ صالح العصيمى مسند العصر بلانزاع فمشايخه جاوزا الألف بكثرة وقد جامع بين الدراية والرواية فقد رحل إلى كثير من البلدان الهند وباكستان ومصر ودمشق واليمن وغربل هذه البلاد وأخذ عن علمائها وهو شيخ في الفن يعرف تراجم المشايخ وعمن أخذوا وعنده اطلاع كامل بسير العلماء والبلاد ولا يقارن به أحد من حيث كثرة المشايخ ورحلاته الكثيرة إلى البلدان وإلمامه بفن ا لرواية فهو آية في هذا الفن في عصرنا
* مشايخة*

تتلمذ الشيخ على يد الكثير من أهل العلم في نجد وخارجها ومن مشايخة في جزيرة العرب ونذكر هنا بعضهم:
العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمة الله
العلامة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمة الله
العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عقيل رحمة الله
العلامة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين رحمة الله
العلامة الشيخ بكر أبو زيد رحمة الله
العلامة الشيخ صالح بن فوزان الفوزان حفظه الله.
الشيخ فهد بن حمين
الشيخ العلامة عبد الله بن غديان
الشيخ المحدث عبد الوكيل عبد الحق الهاشمي
* سكنه*

يسكن الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي في شرق مدينة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية في حي النسيم الشرقي.
* حياتة المهنيه والأكاديمية*

حصل الشيخ على الشهادة الجامعية من جامعة الامام محمد بن سعود الاسلامية وحصل على الماجستير في علوم الحديث ويقوم حالياً بتحضير رسالة الدكتورة. ويعمل الشيخ مرشداً دينياً بالخدمات الطبية بوزارة الدفاع والطيران وهو خطيب جامع أبو بكر الصديق بالمستشفى العسكري بالرياض وأمام جامع الإيمان بحي النسيم الشرقي.
* انشطتة العلمية والدعوية*

للشيخ عدة برامج علمية وانشطة دعوية كثيره ومن اشهارها
برنامج الدرس الواحد : وهو برنامج سنوي مدته 6 ايام فقط يشرح فيه يومياً 5 كتب بعد كل فرض وقد وصل في سلسلته إلى 9 برامج على مدى 9 سنين تم شرح 270 كتاباً فيها في 270 محاضرة.
برنامج اليوم الواحد: وهو برنامج يشرح فيه كتاب في 3 محاضرات بعد الفجر والعصر والعشاء ويختار يوم كل شهر وقد وصل هذا البرنامج في سلسلته إلى 8 برامج على مدى 8 سنوات.
برنامج المواعظ الحسان.
برنامج تيسير العلم.
برنامج مهمات العلم.
برنامج التعليم المستمر.
برنامج اساس العلم: برنامج يقامكل سنه في منطقة من مناطق المملكة منتقل بين مناطق ويشرح فيه متون اساسية للعلم الشرعي.
و للشيخ برامج ودروس عده في الرياض والمناطق المختلفه كان أبرزها درسة في المسجد النبوي الشريف.
* مؤلفاته وكتبه*

إمتاع المشيخة الاحمدية بطرق حديث فضل المرويات الاربيعية - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الأولى 1413 هـ
رفع المنار لطرق حديث من سئل عن علم فكتمه الجم بلجام من نار - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الأولى 1413 هـ
الفصل بين المتنازعين في حديث اللهم إني أسألك بحق السائلين - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الأولى 1413 هـ
الدرء لتصحيح حديث من حسن إسلام المرء - طبعة دار اهل الحديث الطبعة الأولى 1413 هـ
فقه الواقع عند اهل السنة والجماعة.
الدرء النضيد في تخريج كتاب التوحيد.
واقعنا المعاصر على ضوء منهج السلف.
هذي هي السلفية : منهج اهل السنة والجماعة.
الوفاء بصحيح اذكار الصباح والمساء.
الشكاية والنكاية : برقيات موجهة إلى طلبة العلم والدعاة.
الانباه إلى ما ليس من أسماء الله.
آداب الصحبة وحقوق العشرة بين الاخوان.
تذكرة الحديثي والمتفقه.
الانتماء الحق.
كشف النقاب عن ضعف حديث عائشة في الحجاب.
رسائل إلى شبل الإسلام
وله الكثير من الشروحات والحواشي والتعليقات على أغلب المتون العلمية على كتب كثيره وأغبها غير مطبوع ويتداول بين خاصة طلابه وله الكثير من المؤلفات الغير مطبوعه وكل ما طبع للشيخ كان قديماً ويعتبرها الشيخ من عبث الشباب. ولا يوجد شي حديث الطباعة.
* ارشيف دروس الشيخ*

موقع برامج الدعوة والارشاد لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد الله العصيمي
ارشيف الشيخ صالح العصيمي على موقع البث الاسلامي
ارشيف الشيخ صالح في موسوعة اقباس الصوتية
تم الاسترجاع من "http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D8%B5%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AD_%D8%A  7%D9%84%D8%B9%D8%B5%D9%8A%D9%8  5%D9%8A"
التصنيفات: مواليد 1391هـ | أشخاص على قيد الحياة | علماء دين سنة سعوديون | أعلام الرياض | نجديون | خريجو جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية 
أخي لقد نقلت لك فقط 


*.*

----------


## ابوهشام صوان

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد فقد اتحفتني و الله ان الشيخ كما كنت اظن , بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

وفيك بارك الله ولكن كنيتي هي أبوأحمد ,وفق الله أخي

----------


## نومس القصيمي

لم يروي ويشفي بل نطلب المزيد ولعل هذه الترجمه فيها ما فيها من النقص 

وعن الكتب المذكوره لايوجد شيء منها

----------


## أبوأحمد المالكي

نومس القصيمي السلام عليكم أولا كلمة لم يروي مجزومة بحذف حرف العلة , وأنا لم أرو , نقلت ثم لم تقرأ أصلا الترجمة 
لأني قلت في آخر النقل( أخي لقد نقلت لك فقط )فلعلك لم تنتبه 
ثم أين النقص ان كنت تعرفه أنت بينه لنا لنستفيد

----------


## القمر المنير

يغلب عليه الرحلة للسماع والقراءة على الشيوخ.

----------


## المشتاقة لرؤية الرسول

حفظ الله الشيخ ونفع بعلمه

----------


## أم حبيبة محمد

وقد تم اختياره حفظه الله ضمن هيئة كبار العلماء بالمملكة.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

حفظه الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

موقعه حفظه الله 
http://www.j-eman.com/

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

نسأل الله ان يحفظ الشيخ و يوفقه ويسدده

----------


## جاد عدنان

السلام عليكم 
عندي بحث حول قراءة مخطوطة منقوشة على جدار مسجد ،فهل تستطيعون مساعدتي في قراءتها ،و يمكن ان ادفع أتعاب عن ذلك و شكراً لكم

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

> السلام عليكم 
> عندي بحث حول قراءة مخطوطة منقوشة على جدار مسجد ،فهل تستطيعون مساعدتي في قراءتها ،و يمكن ان ادفع أتعاب عن ذلك و شكراً لكم


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي جاد ضع موضوعك في مجلس المخطوطات وباذن الله سوف تجد من يساعدك من الاخوة 
http://majles.alukah.net/forum8/

----------

